

FastMall iphone app turn by turn directions @ mall LOL NICE - iphonegirl
http://www.FastMall.com/blog

======
DarrenMills
This sort of functionality is the type of thing the idea I just submitted to
YC. I don't know if that's a good thing, or a bad thing, but there's clearly a
rising market... let's just hope I get to spearhead it!

